# Topics > Arts > Music >  The Trons, self playing robot band, Hamilton, New Zealand

## Airicist

thetrons.bandcamp.com

facebook.com/thetrons

The Trons on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

the Trons - self playing robot band

Uploaded on Jun 11, 2008




> New Zealand garage robot band practicing in the lounge. The band are made from old junk and discarded electronics and are controlled by a 15 year old computer salvaged from a vending machine. All songs are original and the instruments standard except for a few drill holes and some motors. They have played heaps of live gigs in New Zealand and also ventured to Europe twice for some shows there.

----------

